# Prostrate Hops?



## b_thomas (23/3/13)

... no not prostate hops h34r:

I have had my Tettnanger for 4 years now, the previous 3 years they have been in a large pot however I've never once had any cones and the vertical growth of the plant has deminished year on year until I now get what you see in the picture below (taken 22/03/13). I would have thought placing it in to the ground would have kicked it right off or at least given me comparable growth to previous years but I did't get any more than 30cm vertical growth.

When I transplanted it I reduced the crown by about 25%. I had a bit of an issue with calcium and magnesium deficiency at the start of the season which I corrected but wouldn't have thought it would have stunted growth as much as it had. What you see is after I trimmed the plant of the whopping 20-30cm bines that sprouted this season.

I'm wondering if the hot Melbourne summer we had this year bopped it on the head. Should I give it one more year before turfing it in the bin? Maybe threaten it by digging the spade in next to it? :lol: Leaving my new hops acquisition nearby to loom over it threateningly? Sacrifice the neighbour's first born?


----------



## emnpaul (23/3/13)

Maybe it's a dwarf Tettnanger?


----------



## b_thomas (23/3/13)

You mean I may have a little German?


----------



## hoppy2B (25/3/13)

Australian Tettnang are like Fuggle, they stop growing when day length becomes too long.


----------



## b_thomas (28/3/13)

hoppy2B said:


> Australian Tettnang are like Fuggle, they stop growing when day length becomes too long.


I wouldn't have thought day length would be that long in Melbourne to cause growth issues. If what you're saying is true maybe shielding it from the afternoon sun might work on two levels. Protecting it from sunburn/drying out and encouraging growth.

I'm pretty keen in not having to pull it out


----------



## hoppy2B (28/3/13)

b_thomas said:


> I wouldn't have thought day length would be that long in Melbourne to cause growth issues. If what you're saying is true maybe shielding it from the afternoon sun might work on two levels. Protecting it from sunburn/drying out and encouraging growth.
> 
> I'm pretty keen in not having to pull it out


There was a lot of people posting picks of their Fuggle plants at the start of the growing season in the, 'Show us your hops' thread because they grow well early when day length is still short enough. I didn't see a single post from anyone saying they took a harvest. If you were to ask those who posted early pics of their Fuggle I'm sure they would tell you their plants just stopped growing.
I think you can find quotes of them being grown on the South Island of New Zealand and places like Canada. Some reference is made to them being suited to 'cold climates' and far northern latitudes. Climate isn't the issue, but latitude is. They grow here in hot weather but not when day length exceeds a certain number of hours.
You can try shading it but it wouldn't be easy. Growing one between buildings or in a deep valley might work, but you're better off just planting a Cascade.


----------



## pat_00 (9/4/13)

i thought this thread was gonna be about ledging. Taking hop loving to a new level......


----------

